# Reifenfreiheit Meta SX26 in Millimeter



## Kailinger (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,

könnte mit bitte jemand den Abstand zwischen den Ketten- bzw. Sitzstreben (auf Reifenhöhe) eines aktuellen Meta SX messen?

Die Angabe auf der Commencal-Homepage halte ich für nicht ganz glücklich (Reifenbreite bis 57mm nach ETRTO).
--> 1. Kann ich mit der ETRTO-Angabe nix anfangen.
--> 2. Halte ich 57mm für ganz schön knapp wenn ich so messe was im Keller rumsteht...

Dank Euch schon vorab und Grüße,
Kai


----------



## 4Stroke (12. Februar 2015)

Ich messe 57mm.
Für einen 2.35 Magic Mary langt das dicke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (12. Februar 2015)

Danke das hilft schonmal!
Vielleicht könnt Ihr auch einfach angeben mit welchen Reifen es passt.
Um einigermaßen verleichbare Werte zu haben, ist die Angabe der Breite von Reifen und Felge (gemessen in mm) wohl am besten.
Danke Euch und Grüße,
Kai


----------



## feliks (12. Februar 2015)

Ich habe gerade an der Sitz- und Kettenstrebe sportliche 73mm gemessen. Bei ner Rubberqueen 2,4 auf 23mm Maulweite.
An der Kettenstrebe ist es nach vorne hin aber recht knapp. Habe da grade noch so 7mm.


----------



## DocThrasher (12. Februar 2015)

26" oder 650B?


----------



## Kailinger (12. Februar 2015)

Oh, da sind wir uns aber einig...

Bloß nochmal zur Ergänzung wie dämlich die Angabe der Reifenbreite ist....
Mein 2.35er Hans Dampf ist auf 21mm Maulweite 60mm breit (breiteste Stelle) - ETRTO 60, passt!
Mein 2,5 Minion DHR ist auf der selben Felge etwas schmaler - EtRTO 55?

Feliks, misst Du bitte mal kurz die Reifenbreite der 2.4er Queen an der Stollenaussenkante, also breiteste Stelle?

Dank Euch!

Gibts weitere Daten?

Kai


----------



## feliks (12. Februar 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> 26" oder 650B?


Oh sorry 26"


Und die Queen baut an der breitesten Stelle genau 60mm


----------



## DocThrasher (12. Februar 2015)

Sagt mal ... warum baut man den Hinterbau an diesen Stellen nicht einfach 70mm breit und Ruhe ist ...

Kailinger:  26"? ...


----------



## feliks (12. Februar 2015)

Könnte mir vorstellen das man sonst schneller mit dem Füßen an den Streben hängen bleibt..


----------



## Kailinger (13. Februar 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Kailinger:  26"? ...



Natürlich 26", soll ja ein Mountainbike werden...


----------



## DocThrasher (13. Februar 2015)

;-) .. Mein Meta 26" war mit der erste Rahmen von den Jungs in DLand - leider nun gebrochen - was aber mein Fehler war, und kein Produktfehler.

Tjaaaa ... da ich über 2m groß bin, versuche ich nun den 650B Style ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (13. Februar 2015)

Hab auch noch ein Meta 5 von 2007 oder 2008 (das mit der "Gitterrohrschwinge"), lange Gabel, "gepushtes" Fahrwerk. Wahnsinnsteil, krasse Geometrie für die Zeit, sehr treuer Begleiter, hat extrem viel mitgemacht - und vorallem, geht wie s'Messer...eeeeendlos viel gefühlter Federweg für 145mm!

Vor zwei Jahren hab ich den Rahmen ausgemustert, hatte einfach Schiss, dass irgendwann das Steuerrohr abfatzt (war ne 36 drin...)


----------

